# Нестабильность шейного отдела позвоночника



## Мнительный (16 Авг 2011)

Здравствуйте!
Мне 17 лет, рост 185, вес 60. Всё началось с апреля 2010 года, сидел долго за компьютером и почувствовал, что стало тяжело дышать. Вызвали скорую - сказали ВСД. После этого начало скакать давление, панические атаки, начались фобии и т.д. Обошёл кучу врачей - все как один говорят соблюдай режим, больше занимайся спортом, вобщем веди обычный образ жизни.
 Собственно из обследований напишу главное:
-мрт головы без патологий;
-уздг снижение кровотока по правой позвоночной артерии, затруднение венозного оттока, расширена внутренняя яремная вена;
-окулист артерии сужены извиты, вены расширены, ангиопатия сетчкатки обоих глаз(в глазах искры,мушки,иногда глазная мигрень появляется и я совсем не могу читать несколько минут);
-рентген нестабильность шейного отдела с2-с3-с4-с5-с6 при сгибании на 2-3мм, при разгибании -.

1) *Скажите пожалуйста опасно ли это смещение в 2-3мм?* Я начитался, что нестабильные позвонки пережимают позвоночный канал и мозг не получает достаточное кол-во крови и что может привести к очень плохим последствиям.
2) В последнее время голова тяжёлая очень, как будто наполняется кровью и жутко давит, то в затылке, то во лбу. Нагрузки совсем не могу переносить, особенно наклоны как будто вот-вот случится что-то нехорошее с кровотоком. При заятяжном кашле совсем чуть ли не сознание теряю. Это из-за нестабильности или из-за нарушения венозного оттока?
3) Я вытянулся на несколько сантиметров за один год (все говорили очень вырос), врач, который проводил рентген тоже самое сказал, что парень у вас резко вытянулся и даже на снимках видны довольно большие промежутки между позвонками. Могло ли это стать причиной нестабильности?
4) К каким специалистам посоветуете обратится ещё? Может какие обследования допройти?
5) Можно ли заниматься в бассейне?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Авг 2011)

Мнительный написал(а):


> 1) *Скажите пожалуйста опасно ли это смещение в 2-3мм?*Я начитался, что нестабильные позвонки пережимают позвоночный канал и мозг не получает достаточное кол-во крови и что может привести к очень плохим последствиям.


 Не опасно, вариант нормы при астеническом телосложении. Не читайте и не будет плохих последствий. Меньше сидите за компом, убрать игры и прочий бред требующий многочасового втыкания в монитор.


Мнительный написал(а):


> 2) В последнее время голова тяжёлая очень, как будто наполняется кровью и жутко давит, то в затылке, то во лбу. Нагрузки совсем не могу переносить, особенно наклоны как будто вот-вот случится что-то нехорошее с кровотоком. При заятяжном кашле совсем чуть ли не сознание теряю. Это из-за нестабильности или из-за нарушения венозного оттока?


Это из-за отсутствия нормального двигательного режима. Займитесь спортом (тренажерный зал, фитнес, бассейн), не просиживайте часами у монитора  и все пройдет  


Мнительный написал(а):


> 3) Я вытянулся на несколько сантиметров за один год (все говорили очень вырос), врач, который проводил рентген тоже самое сказал, что парень у вас резко вытянулся и даже на снимках видны довольно большие промежутки между позвонками. Могло ли это стать причиной нестабильности?


 да


Мнительный написал(а):


> 4) К каким специалистам посоветуете обратится ещё? Может какие обследования допройти?


 к специалистам по фитнесу, футборлу, баскетболу и т.д.


Мнительный написал(а):


> 5) Можно ли заниматься в бассейне?


 можно


----------



## Мнительный (17 Авг 2011)

Спасибо большое за ответ!


----------



## Мнительный (20 Сен 2011)

Здравствуйте ещё раз. 
 Уже писал, что по результатам рентгена шейного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами сгибание и разгибание был поставлен диагноз нестабильность шейного отдела позвоночника С2-С6 при сгибании на 2-3мм, при разгибании -.

 Иногда бывают сильные давящие головные боли в разных частях головы, зрение ухудшилось, в глазах искры и мушки.
 Так же в голове происходят странные процессы.(похоже на ухудшение мозгового кровообращения, это не боль, не головокружение, просто становится очень плохо, голова не соображает,особенно бывает, если сижу с наклоненной головой.) 
 1) Скажите пожалуйста, это всё из-за нестабильности?
 2) Идёт ли речь о синдроме позвоночной артерии? (позвонки пережимают позвоночный канал?, по результатам уздг имеется ассиметрия скоростных показателей кровотока) Рост 185, вес 60, астенический тип телосложения. Ставят ВСД. Не может ли нестабильность привести к инсульту?
 Я так понимаю необходимо укрепить мышечный корсет, упражнениями, бассейном.


----------



## _Диман (23 Сен 2011)

Привет. У меня примерно такая же петрушка по симптомам. Смещены позвоночники C3-C4
Программист: много сижу за компьютером. Часто повторяется, если на работе засиживаюсь. Иногда по 12 часов приходится за компьютером сидеть. Так что думаю, причина именно в позвоночнике.
Удачи в лечении


----------



## Искатель правды (18 Апр 2014)

Здравствуйте , правильные врачи и пациенты! У меня тоже нестабильность схожая с2-с5 по 2-3мм с4 1мм на кзади 3 - итого 4мм получается. Ничего не беспокоит. Рост 179, но в юности был 181см. Я длинношеий, астенического телосложения. Что это - вариант нормы или патология? Да, забыл написать, мне 30,но нестабильность обнаружили в 22 и сказали что " юношеская".
P.S. Признателен Виктору Зинчуку, что он помог схожему парнишке, Мнительному. Я тоже мнительный, более того, я психостеник - психопат. Даже у меня патология, всё равно уважаю Зинчука, что хоть одному помог!


Искатель правды написал(а):


> Здравствуйте , правильные врачи и пациенты! У меня тоже нестабильность схожая с2-с5 по 2-3мм с4 1мм на кзади 3 - итого 4мм получается. Ничего не беспокоит. Рост 179, но в юности был 181см. Я длинношеий, астенического телосложения. Что это - вариант нормы или патология?
> P.S. Признателен Виктору Зинчуку, что он помог схожему парнишке, Мнительному. Я тоже мнительный, более того, я психостеник - психопат.


 Да, забыл написать, мне 30,но нестабильность обнаружили в 22 и сказали что " юношеская"

Блин - аладья! Я написал Виктор Зинчук , а Вы Игорь! Извините! Видно вспомнил известного музыканта...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Апр 2014)

Искатель правды написал(а):


> Блин - аладья! Я написал Виктор Зинчук , а Вы Игорь! Извините! Видно вспомнил известного музыканта...


А он тоже "лабает", но на позвонках!


----------



## Искатель правды (18 Апр 2014)

*Игорь Зинчук*,У меня тоже нестабильность схожая с2-с5 по 2-3мм с4 1мм на кзади 3 - итого 4мм получается. Ничего не беспокоит. Рост 179, но в юности был 181см. Я длинношеий, астенического телосложения. Что это - вариант нормы или патология?? Да, забыл написать, мне 30,но нестабильность обнаружили в 22 и сказали что " юношеская".
Однако, последний раз делал функциональные пробы в 28 - нестабильность осталась!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Апр 2014)

норма


----------



## Искатель правды (19 Апр 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> норма


Спасибо, ренгенолог частной клиники меня пугал...

Если дадите ссылочку на запись, где тоже так думают, буду очень благодарен


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (21 Апр 2014)

Искатель правды написал(а):


> Спасибо, ренгенолог частной клиники меня пугал...
> 
> Если дадите ссылочку на запись, где тоже так думают, буду очень благодарен


Не дам, это моё личное мнение,  я не ставил целью изучать,  что думают другие по этому вопросу. Грань между нормой и гипермобильностью крайне зыбка и не конкретна. Сама по себе гипермобильность, без реальной клинической симптоматики,  не является патологией, это пограничное состояние, которое в зависимости от условий эксплуатации позвоночника может реализоваться в болезнь, а может и нет.


----------



## Искатель правды (23 Апр 2014)

Если подробно, у меня так:
на стандартных шейных спондилограммах высота межпозвоночного диска и тел позвонков не снижена. Аномалий развития не выявлено. определяется заострение и деформация полулунных отростков а также s образная ( с кифозом на уровне диска с 3 - с4, но без патологических сублюксаций) трансформация шейного кифоза, отмечается умеренный S образный шейно - грудной сколиоз.
на боковых шейных спондилограммах с функциональными пробами определяется ограничение СГИБАНИЯ с увеличением статического кифозана уровне диска с3-с4 и передней сублюксацией тел с2 на 2 мм с3 на 3мм и с4 на 1 мм, а также ограничение РАЗГИБАНИЯ ( по ровной дуге) с дорсальной сублюксацией тела с4 позвонка на 3 мм.
Заключение : начальные проявления унковертебрального артроза с нарушением статики и динамики.
Умеренная ( 2 степень) нестабильность в двигательном сегнменте с2-с5.


----------



## Искатель правды (24 Апр 2014)

Жду комментов - хочу поставить точку в своей теме здесь.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (25 Апр 2014)

Искатель правды написал(а):


> Жду комментов - хочу поставить точку в своей теме здесь.


С точкой это Вы несколько горячитесь... Еще лет 40-50 до точки...  *Игорь Зинчук*, все популярно объяснил. Делайте упражнения на укрепление мышц шеи, меньше сидячей работы, пешая ходьба и т.п. Начнет что-то реально болеть, тогда обращайтесь к мануальному терапевту, умеющему работать на ШОП.


----------



## Искатель правды (25 Апр 2014)

Леонид Михайлович, я понял , спасибо! А Вы не подскажете как правильные упражнения подобрать, а?


----------



## La murr (25 Апр 2014)

*Искатель правды*, посмотрите вот здесь упражнения, пожалуйста - 
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/


----------



## Искатель правды (25 Апр 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> *Искатель правды*, посмотрите вот здесь упражнения, пожалуйста -
> http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/


 Что - то я туплю, не могу от нестабильности найти упражнения.


----------



## La murr (26 Апр 2014)

Искатель правды написал(а):


> Что - то я туплю, не могу от нестабильности найти упражнения.


Задайте свой вопрос доктору Ступину, пожалуйста - https://www.medhouse.ru/members/259/


----------



## Искатель правды (29 Апр 2014)

Товарищи, у меня ещё вопрос : спондилолистез и нестабильность - это одно и то же? Насколько распространена такая как у меня нестабильность? Я вычитал, что это очень редкое явление и что в моём случае позвонок смещается на 1,5 относительно другого. Так ли это?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Апр 2014)

Листез-смещение.
Нестабильность-подвижность этого смещения.
В Вашем случае больше всего в С4-1 мм вперед и 3 мм назад.
Это многовато.


----------



## Искатель правды (29 Апр 2014)

Так что же делать? Операция?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Апр 2014)

Если это причина боли.
А болит, сейчас, что?


----------



## Искатель правды (29 Апр 2014)

Ничего


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Апр 2014)

Так и живите.
Чтобы всегда, ничего!


----------



## Искатель правды (29 Апр 2014)

Так - то оно так, но 1) Вы же сами сказали " многовато", что делать? 2) Почему такая большая разница между " с болью " и " без боли"?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Апр 2014)

Потому что, оперируют не мм, а пациента.
Может норма Ваша такая!


----------



## Искатель правды (29 Апр 2014)

А , понятно, Вы хирург - ЛФК отрицаете или нет?
Подробный анализ я уже опубликовал.
Есть одна деталь - лет в 20 любил хрустеть шеей.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Апр 2014)

Не хирург, а даже наоборот.
Анализ не важен. когда не болит, все неважно.
В 20 лет все хрустят шеей, главное сейчас не болит.


----------



## Искатель правды (29 Апр 2014)

Я ещё псих, вот в чём дело...
Были боли напряжения когда - то , но их сняли антидепрессантами


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Апр 2014)

Так причем тут позвоночник?
Не псих, а невротик.
Как все.


----------



## Искатель правды (29 Апр 2014)

Ну да, всё верно - психастенический психопатический тип


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Апр 2014)

Искатель правды написал(а):


> Ну да, всё верно - психастенический психопатический тип


Как все.


----------



## Искатель правды (29 Апр 2014)

А сейчас наверное больше похож на параноика - вышел на тропу войны с этим диагнозом ! Хочу разобраться сначала с диагнозом, а потом с " врачом" , по мужски, если он меня правда пугал.

Да, и упражнения для шеи хочу подобрать. Мне "кот" писал, что Вы знаете...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Апр 2014)

Искатель правды написал(а):


> А сейчас наверное больше похож на параноика - вышел на тропу войны с этим диагнозом ! Хочу разобраться сначала с диагнозом, а потом с " врачом" , по мужски, если он меня правда пугал


Бороться надо не с диагнозом, а с проблемой. Сейчас ремиссия, и надо бороться за профилактику обострений.
Разбираться надо не с врачом, а собой, приведшим себя к проблеме.


----------



## Искатель правды (30 Апр 2014)

Ремиссия? Так у меня никогда болей не было. Только в 23 года были головные боли напряжения но психиатр сказал что от компа и скрытой депрессии.


----------



## Искатель правды (4 Май 2014)

Назрел вопрос : можно ли заниматься фитнессом? Я им занимался лет с 13 итого лет 15 уже!
Заметьте, товарищи, я не пишу спортом, на слово спорт у врачей и учителей реакция заведомо плохая, да я и сам их понимаю. Если кто не знает разницы между фитнессом и спортом, спрашевайте , - я обьясню.
До форума мнения были разные 1) рентгенолог Молчанов -"можно, если шею не напрягать", 2) невролог высшей категории - ээээ... не знаю, может быть3) ещё невролог ( друг второго) " можно, если шею не напрягать". Психолог - *никаких нагрузок на организм*, правда велотренажёр можно и плавание на спине , возможно, кроллем.
И ещё тема - Молчанов говорил о летальном исходе и редкости моего с4 - 4см( 3 и 1) ( поставил вторую степень нестабильности шоп, умеренную). " Вот разгонешься, затормозишь и конец" - что он имел ввиду?


----------



## Валентин89 (12 Июл 2016)

Друзья. У меня тоже вот эти жуткие распирания в голове при наклонах (как будто от приливов крови она вот-вот взорвется), плюс постоянная тяжесть в голове, как будто шея ее не держит, темнота в глазах. У кого также, напишите мне в л/с. Врачи говорят, что это из-за венозного оттока. Но верится с трудом, так как ни в одной стране мира, кроме России, затруднение венозного оттока повально не диагностируется - у них это называется "соматоформное расстройство". Словом, пишите, у кого также голову распирает!

Модератор: публикация контактов нарушает Правила форума.


----------



## mailfort (9 Июн 2019)

@Мнительный, Здравствуйте! Прочитала вашу тему, 8 лет прошло, есть улучшения?
Тоже нестабильность с 2 по 6, сужена левая позвоночная артерия.


----------

